# Please Help! 1 year old ate toothpaste!



## wflcpw (Dec 4, 2006)

DS got a hold of about one squeeze, maybe 1-2T of AquaFresh White and Shine. I called Poison Control and they told me he has to have a big glass of milk for the calcium to bind with the flouride. I told him he has only had sips of cow's milk and hates it, but he nurses. No, they said, it must be cow's milk. I can't get that down him!!!!!!! I nursed him and he nursed for about 10 minutes then fell asleep. They are going to call me back - please help!


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Hmm, if it's the extra calcium they're after...what about calcium fortified OJ?


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

Could you put something in the milk to make it sweet? Chocolate syrup or just sugar for that matter? I would wake him up and find a way to get the milk into him.


----------



## momofayden (Jan 8, 2007)

My daughter has done that and I actually didn't give her anything and she's fine. Now I am not saying to do nothing but if it was very little then i wouldn't stress about getting milk down him. My daughter is allergic to milk so that wouldn't be an option for us. I don't know what they would tell us to do.


----------



## naismama (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofayden* 
My daughter has done that and I actually didn't give her anything and she's fine. Now I am not saying to do nothing but if it was very little then i wouldn't stress about getting milk down him. My daughter is allergic to milk so that wouldn't be an option for us. I don't know what they would tell us to do.

I feel a little better now. My dd just did this yesterday. She is older than the OP's dd though. I hope you got the milk down if that is really what you feel you should do.


----------



## mommyshoppinghabit (Aug 9, 2006)

My DS ate some crest or aquafresh the other week. Not sure how much he ate- he can suck it right out of the tube w/o squeezing. But it didn't seem to affect him at all.
Just wondering though, I use the Weleda brand childrens toothpaste for him. Does anyone know if this is safe to ingest on a regular basis, because he's sucking that right out of the tube pretty much every other day.


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyshoppinghabit* 
My DS ate some crest or aquafresh the other week. Not sure how much he ate- he can suck it right out of the tube w/o squeezing. But it didn't seem to affect him at all.
Just wondering though, I use the Weleda brand childrens toothpaste for him. Does anyone know if this is safe to ingest on a regular basis, because he's sucking that right out of the tube pretty much every other day.

Does it have fluoride in it? Most childrens toothpaste doesn't, but not all. It's the fluoride that's the problem. There's enough in a tube of adult toothpaste to kill a toddler, several times over I believe.


----------

